# efurb KA Mixer on Amazon



## mrs.butterworth (Jun 3, 2006)

Hey All,

So I am getting increasingly into cooking and a stand mixer is starting to sound like a good idea. Now I have a cheap hand mixer so I'm not in a rush to buy a stand mixer immediately. However, this mixer seems like a good idea and I have an itchy trigger finger to just go ahead and buy it:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/cus...4507&s=kitchen

It's the Pro-Series 5 Plus 5Q lift stand mixer, factory refurb. In addition to being on sale for $190, there is a $25 credit you get on kitchen appliances so it works out to $165. It's just sooooo tempting! I hear the pro series has all-metal gears but plastic gearboxes, which concerns me a tad if I am going to drop a lot of scratch on an appliance, but at the same time people say they kick butt on high-torque stuff like dough kneading. The factory refurb thing doesn't concern me too much, I figure if they did a shoddy repair on something it will crop up quickly out of the box and get replaced. PLEASE somebody push me one way or the other on this, I am getting sick of staring at it with my finger over the "place order" button :lol:

YES, I have read the other threads on mixers. It seems like for good quality KA Pro-Series is the only game in town. Are there any well-known alternatives in the $200 range?

EDIT: You can also get the model with the "HD" tag on it for the same price, but I can find NO INFORMATION outside of amazon on that model. Other than the motor, what's the difference?


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Whatever you decide, here's a word from me: I have a Kitchen Aid Ultra Power mixer. I like the mixer just fine, but the bowl is so narrow that dry ingredients shoot up the sides (even with the pouring shield in place). The model you've linked to has the wider, flatter bowl- which I wish I had!

As far a buying a reconditioned model- I have no experience and no opinion. Others will guide you better on that point.


----------



## free rider (May 23, 2006)

The Hamilton Beach one that I got was $170. I've had it only a few weeks, but it's doing well so far and got a "best value" from Consumer Reports. If you do decide to spend the $400 or so on a KitchenAid, get the Pro6 rather than the 5. From what I heard during my research period (about a year, with many questions to many people), the Pro6 is the way to go if you have a lot of money to spend. I didn't, so I opted for the best in my price range. Good luck with it. Please keep us updated on how the machine works out, no matter what you buy. I think that will help others tremendously. KitchenAid used to be the best, but it is now part of Whirlpool and the brand quality has deteriorated, certainly in the price range you're talking about.


----------



## mrs.butterworth (Jun 3, 2006)

Check out the sale on this thing, it is being offered for $165; just as inexpensive as the Hamilton Beach one, except it is refurbished. Tempting...


----------



## free rider (May 23, 2006)

Can you find out why it was refurbished? If it's because of having to replace the gearing, I'd forget it. Refurbished says to me that someone had it, had problems with it, returned it, and now they trying to resell it after having fixed problems that may reappear again.


----------



## free rider (May 23, 2006)

I was going to suggest too that one of the cooking mags has an online site with advice on buying stand mixers, including how-to-buy and ratings like Consumer Reports. Can't remember the name of the mag offhand though.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Free Rider, could it have been Chef Talk? 
Type "stand mixer" into the search feature on this site. You'll find 20 pages of threads that mention that phrase.


----------



## free rider (May 23, 2006)

As a matter of fact, I found this site during my research.  

Actually, it was a magazine and they made a pamphlet describing the different features one can find in stand mixers.


----------



## mrs.butterworth (Jun 3, 2006)

After much consideration, I think I will subsist with my hand mixer for a few months and then spring for the DeLonghi/Kenwood DSM5. As far as I can see it is the only mixer with little to no complaints, and there are a few Kenwood converts lurking around here that swear by it. 780 Watts is a pretty hefty figure to be throwing around, too. My only problem is that none of the ads I can find show the attachments, and I would like to know what I am getting before I get it. Any of the Kenwood owners around here have any comments on the durability of the dough hook? Most of the spiral ones I have seen look flimsy compared to the heavier C-shaped ones.

Also, it has a nice optional food processor attatchment. Unfortunately I can't find any reviews that state what its capacity is or show it on the unit to give an idea of size. Anybody have it by chance?


----------



## mikelm (Dec 23, 2000)

Mrs. B-
I think the key to buying refurbs is the warranty you get with it. If it's the same as the new-tool warranty - and most of the ones I've seen emphasize that they are the same - it is probably worth going for the savings.

I've bought and used several refurb power hand tools - both Bosch and Porter-Cable have local stores that offer these - and the warranties have been same-as-new and the savings have been considerable. We used them in a commercial cabinet shop and they have all stood the test.

As for the KA mixers, I bought mine (new) in 1973 and I expect it to last longer than I will. 

Mike :look:


----------



## mrs.butterworth (Jun 3, 2006)

The warranty on the KA refurb is actually 6 months instead of the standard year. That honestly doesn't bother me _too_ much. The fact that the Delonghi has a lot less buyer compaints to it, not to mention some supporters here and some very good reviews online, combined with the much more powerful motor, and what seems to be a reasonably functional food processor attatchment for around $55 has convinced me it is the way to go, even if I miss out on the savings. The fact that it looks like something that belongs in a cold war sci-fi movie helps aswell. :roll:

My only reservations are the relatively few reviews of it I can find, very scarce pictures, and no reviews of the processor attatchment. I honestly don't see myself needing a processor for very many things, so as long as it is reasonably passable I wouldn't complain.


----------



## mikelm (Dec 23, 2000)

Well, you're doing your research for a fairly significant purchase. That's the right way to go.

Mike


----------



## free rider (May 23, 2006)

Ooh! Very nice. Let us know how it works out.


----------



## nowiamone (Jan 23, 2005)

Go for it. I bought one 4 years and two months ago, we use it everyday. We make two batches of bread; then use it two three times a week for dessert prep. Works great, No complaints. Actually got mine for 129.00, on Amazon; opened up the computer and they had an ad on the MSN homepage that morning, clicked over and bought it. $20. something shippng.


----------



## mrs.butterworth (Jun 3, 2006)

That is an unbelievable deal for ANY mixer! :suprise:

Now you'll have me checking Amazon every day


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

I've bought a refurbished K.A. mixer direct from the Whirlpool appliance repair center (K.A. is made by Whirlpool). Most of the appliances "refurbished" are Costco rejects--someone didn't like the colour. I've also got my extras cheap there too: Shredder attachment and extra bowls and whips. 
Mine's a 5 qt " Pro" series, been in use in a commercial kitchen for over 5 yrs now.


----------



## mrs.butterworth (Jun 3, 2006)

Also, a buyer beware on the Amazon offer on KArefurbs. In looking over their return policy I noticed something interesting:

*If you return an order that was placed using a promotional certificate or discount*, you will not be refunded for the amount of the promotional offer, as these discounts were deducted from the original purchase amount.

Now I am not sure if this means that they only refund the discounted purchase price, or if they subtract the ammount of the discount from the discounted purchase price to get the refund ammount. If it is the latter, that means you get ZERO dollars back if you try to return this thing for ANY REASON. Unfortunately, the help page seems to be geared so you can't call or email anyone unless you are actually making a return so there is no way to just ask someone 

In any case as I sat here considering how I am making two lemon merengue pies today and I don't relish the idea of beating 8-12 eggs worth of merengue by hand I almost caved and bought the 5Q Pro model. That still is a really tempting offer...


----------



## texasflute (Jul 11, 2006)

I have the large (7qt. size) and the small Kenwood (5qt. size) stand mixers. I used the small one for about 6 or 7 years, but I was doing so many cakes that the capacity was too small to keep up with my production. About 3 years ago I bought the large Chef Major. I love it! I can mix up huge amounts of buttercream icing and knead quite a bit of bread dough. The dough hook is very sturdy-no problems with it at all.

As far as attachments, I have the pasta maker and the grain mill. I've not had a lot of luck with the pasta maker, but I will admit it is probably the operator, and not the machine. I've just gotten the grain mill, but the handfull of times I've used it, I've been very pleased with it.

The Kenwood is one great machine with one drawback-that thing is LOUD. Both of mine are loud. Reviews refer to the noise it makes. You couldn't use one on a cooking show-you'd be hard pressed to talk over it. I'm not doing a cooking show, so I really don't mind. It causes my kids to come running to see what I am making. 

I got my Major on eBay. I think it was a returned item. I got it for $249. My smaller stand mixer was a floor model I picked up in a mall store a few years back for $69. The shields are interchangable on them, and I can use the smaller 5qt. bowls (I have two) on the Chef Major if I wish.

I think the Kenwood (or Delonghi as it is now sold in the USA) is highly under-rated.


----------

